# Pessary leakage



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

How much leakage is normal, I mean there's like wax/white stuff all in my knickers and around me.

I'm all supported by lubion, but I wanted the added support and don't think I'm taking it right.

How long should you lay down for? I read that I shouldn't do it rectally until day of ET,

How are use finding them? Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

lie down for half an hour.
wear sanitary pads.
shower daily.
put a little detergent in the toilet, washing up liq or shampoo, to break up the grease because otherwise it can go yukky unless you are a neat freak who cleans a lot.
its all a bit gross but its not forever
good luck.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

oh and the wax is the coating, the drug is inside it. the coating melts due to body heat and falls away, the drug is inside you, the waxy outside is supposed to be expelled, its just waste.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Haha, good idea. I kinda look at down my toilet and was wondering.

I take it before bed, just hoping it's going into my system ok xx


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

There's no need to lie down at all. Just put the pessaries right up to your cervix or behind. They dissolve in about 30 mins. Inside is a white cream containing progesterone that than will be absorbed by your vaginal walls. The cream itself and the coating aren't absorbed and find their way out eventually. That normal.


----------

